
The Free to Play Bible - kinnth
https://mobilefreetoplay.com/bible/
======
grawprog
I honestly though this was going to be about a P2W bible app somebody found
with in app purchases to get the different books or something
ridiculous...kinda glad that's not what this is about.

~~~
kinnth
Haha, well I hope it's a more thrilling read than the good book...

~~~
grawprog
Haha it was definitely better than what I was expecting.

